# Fly Tying Bench



## Gdurfey (Feb 4, 2019)

Finally completed my fly tying bench - organizer - workstation. Been at this for a while. A friend built a router table and that really helped me and got me going again towards completion. There are a bunch of small fitment things I can do better at. Been a great learning project for those types of things. Even with the help of the friend, I still had issues with the router tray bit. 

Will load it up tomorrow night with my vise, threads, tools, etc and it will be more recognizable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 5, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Finally completed my fly tying bench - organizer - workstation. Been at this for a while. A friend built a router table and that really helped me and got me going again towards completion. There are a bunch of small fitment things I can do better at. Been a great learning project for those types of things. Even with the help of the friend, I still had issues with the router tray bit.
> 
> Will load it up tomorrow night with my vise, threads, tools, etc and it will be more recognizable.
> 
> ...



Hello Garry,

Beautiful, please show photos after you load all the supplies.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 5, 2019)

Good looking desk!

Now, I want a dozen size 28 zebra midges, a dozen BWO duns, a few emerging caddis and a bunyan bug.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 5, 2019)

Very nice!!! Thatll help keep things organized!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 5, 2019)

Like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 5, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Good looking desk!
> 
> Now, I want a dozen size 28 zebra midges, a dozen BWO duns, a few emerging caddis and a bunyan bug.


The BWO duns kick my A$$!!! the rest are okay. Thought the small ones were going to be difficult when I learned to tie, but they are easy...not enough there to see to worry about the details!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 5, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Like that!


I tie a few salt water and pike flies as well.........haven't used many yet, but I have them tied...........


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 5, 2019)

I've always wanted to fling one at a redfish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2019)

I like to fling em, not tie em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 5, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> The BWO duns kick my A$$!!! the rest are okay. Thought the small ones were going to be difficult when I learned to tie, but they are easy...not enough there to see to worry about the details!!! Thanks!!


I don't tie many BWO's - don't have much call for them around here. But I'd rather tie a full-dress Atlantic than either a brassie or a royal coachman. Boy I hate tying them. Although they do well to the mountains east of here. The smallest I've tied (a few years ago) was a 32 adams and a 32 pheasant tail (actually not a pheasant tail - pheasant tail fibers were too big - used a flank). Hope to throw something at some snook or tarpon on Friday - can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 5, 2019)

@Mike Hill 

What south American country?


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 5, 2019)

BWOs are really important around here, just haven’t gotten them down. I do love brassiere, but I usually only go down to 20 or 22. I know that is not small enough, I just don’t tie them and fish them.

Here are before and after pictures of my mess this is a start, but I haven’t seriously tied in several years so it is just that, a mess.

I also included a picture of one of my fitment issues. I am projects to learn and there are several lessons. Biggest here is slow down and think ahead a few steps and do a better job on my drawing and layout.

Thanks guys, have certainly enjoyed comments. @Mike Hill , good luck on those fish. I now hav in-laws in the Clearwater area, keep hoping to throw some flies on one of these trips.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks like an awesome set up. I know nothing about the process.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey Garry,

Now you are set up, it sure makes tying a whole lot easier. I tied for over twenty years out of various containers and what-knots before I decided to build my cabinet.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Fitment issue calls for a small piece of Ebony, or African Blackwood, Box Elder Burl would maybe work as well. Don't try to match what you've got, make it look deliberately out of place. That way when people ask, you can say it's there so folks who don't know anything tying flies have something ask questions about!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

